# Reading Material



## that-guy (Apr 5, 2018)

Newbie question here. 

I was just wondering if anyone can recommend some good books (preferable to web pages) about getting started with Uber - in particular tips about starting out.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I suggest you search 'learning rideshare driving'. Also, search 'rideshare driving' and 'Uber driving' on Amazon.

The terms and rules of this site prevent me from being more specific. They include:

'Links to other groups, blogs, forums, facebooks, or sites that relate to driving aren't permitted'.

(https://uberpeople.net/help/terms)


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Youtube.


----------

